# Duct work. Now you see em. Now you don't.



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

New Duct work going to a newly converted patio to an exercise room.
*Before.*









*Sketchup that customer chose.*










*During costruction.*









*Finishing the drywall and skim coating the wall.*









*Ready for Paint.*


----------

